# Need New Gloves



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.backcountry.com/hestra-a...ybXk6MToxOmhlc3RyYSBhcm15&skid=HES0141-CHA-S9


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.backcountry.com/flylow-g...vYXQ6MToxOkZseWxvdyBnb2F0&skid=FLG0105-GRE-XS


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I was also going through a couple of pairs of gloves every season. Kept 2-3 pairs in the car so I could swap whenever they got too soaked. I was buying typical gloves in the $50 - $80 range.

I finally broke down a year ago about bought a pair of $200 North Face gloves (Review here). They've lasted a full season so far, no indication of coming apart, and I've _yet_ to have them get soaked.

In some cases, it's simply worth spending the money.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry I should also say I don't like drawstrings. Thats why I think the two I suggested are really the only 2 I'd buy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stickz said:


> I've been through so many pairs of gloves in the last 3 yrs. 2 pairs of burtons, pows, dakine, swany, and some head gloves. All either fell apart or got soaked….





Donutz said:


> I was also going through a couple of pairs of gloves every season. Kept 2-3 pairs in the car so I could swap whenever they got too soaked. I was buying typical gloves in the $50 - $80 range.
> ….


Fut the Wuck are you people doing to your gloves??? :eyetwitch2: I have had the same Level Gloves, (mitts) since I started in Feb 2011.

I know that tow ropes will eat the shit out of them, but I went and got myself a pair of the leather protectors at the very first sign of a hole wearing in them. (…haven't used a tow rope since! lol ) I'm still using those gloves with the start of that hole,.. No problems, no un-stitching, etc. Nothing like that!

You guys must all be passing time, giving non-stop Handies on the lift or something to be wearing 'em out like that! :rofl3:

:hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I just retired my gloves that I bought in 1986 at Stowe! Granted I had ~10 years in between that I didn't use them. The final straw last year was a rope tow that was on the bunny slope where my son was learning.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks but other than donutz these posts aren't any helping make my decision. I think I'm gonna go with the flylows since the cuff is so simple. And like every liftie and ski patrol I've ever seen wears either the same or very similar.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,... Maybe if you had answered the question about what the hell you're doing to gloves that you go thru 2-3 pairs a season,...??

Maybe we would have had a more helpful suggestion or brand to offer. As it is, I'm still befuddled at what you could be doing to destroy gloves at a rate like that. So I couldn't be of much help to you in choosing your next pair. :dunno:


:hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Were the other gloves leather?????

Did you look after the leather by waxin them?????

Simple things such as how you carry your board can make a difference to how long your gloves last also!!!!! Sharp burred edges of ya board can destroy gloves in no time!!!!! Especially if ya jib rocks, and grab like a kid in a candy store!!!!!

Kinda like laces on boots where people use it to rest their board on them when ridin the lifts!!!!! 

Waxin gloves regularly also helps to keep them water resistant for longer!!!!!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah some were leather, and we're waxed. Leather ripped from grabs, toe ropes, climbing, seems came apart on others for idk what reason. Even after waxing or using nikwax all would eventually get soaked on wet days at stevens. The only ones I still use are the all leather pow mittens. They're ripped at a couple seems and my hands are always cold by the end of the lunch. Maybe I was using the wrong type of waterproofing? All my other gear has held up great. Especially my bonfire 30kmm bibs


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quick Silver Travis Rice Natural 10K Gloves (lobster claw)

Best gloves I have ever owned.. Keep my dry and warm in all conditions.. Love them. 
quiksilver TRAVIS RICE NATURAL GLOVES EQYHN00017 - Quiksilver


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stickz said:


> Yeah some were leather, and we're waxed. Leather ripped from grabs, toe ropes, climbing, seems came apart on others for idk what reason. Even after waxing or using nikwax all would eventually get soaked on wet days at stevens. The only ones I still use are the all leather pow mittens. They're ripped at a couple seems and my hands are always cold by the end of the lunch. Maybe I was using the wrong type of waterproofing? All my other gear has held up great. Especially my bonfire 30kmm bibs


Yup...everything just gets soaked around here...I don't think anything will keep you dry for a day. I always switch out at lunch or at least have some dry liners (mitts). Last wkend was at the arteryx store in Seatown looking at some of their mitts...looked to be about as bomber as it gets ... but at $200+ :jumping1::finger1: I've thought about going to look at a commercial fishing place for some gloves/mitts that folks in AK might use...but have been too lazy to get to the harbor.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...Last wkend was at the arteryx store in Seatown looking at some of their mitts...looked to be about as bomber as it gets ... but at $200+ :jumping1::finger1:



:blink: :eyetwitch2:

*O,..* *M,..* *G,…..!!!*

…no shit, :finger1:!!! :eyetwitch2:


*$200??!* I pay two hundred dollars for a pair of _mitt's?_ They had better come with built in "handy's" and a lifetime replacement warranty! Cuz if those things don't last at least a freakin' decade before wearing out??? I'mma want my frickin' money back!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: :eyetwitch2:
> 
> *O,..* *M,..* *G,…..!!!*
> 
> ...


Its on the pricey side, but not that unheard of for leather gloves. You should see what motorcycling gloves cost.

The Held Phantoms are one of the best reviewed motorcycling gloves around. $300 for a pair.
http://www.revzilla.com/motorcycle/held-phantom-ii-gloves


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my women's specific black Dakine Odyssey gore-tex lined leather gloves this week for $35 because it was only available in size XL and fits my normaly men's L size hands like a glove. Super warm on the insulation scale.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Tarzanman said:


> Its on the pricey side, but not that unheard of for leather gloves. You should see what motorcycling gloves cost.
> 
> The Held Phantoms are one of the best reviewed motorcycling gloves around. $300 for a pair.
> Held Phantom II Gloves - RevZilla


Not really a fair comparison. Moto gloves are designed to resist impact and abrasion, stitching is double reinforced so the seems don't split. Boarding gloves are designed to keep your hands warm and dry. Completely different purposes but I agree that you get what you pay for so a $200 pair of gloves (made of higher end materials like leather, goretex, pitards, kevlar, etc.) should generally perform better than a $50 pair in all aspects including durability. My preference is Burton AK goretex but they are pricey.

Held gloves are the cream of the crop for moto gloves.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Its on the pricey side, but not that unheard of for leather gloves. You should see what motorcycling gloves cost.
> 
> The Held Phantoms are one of the best reviewed motorcycling gloves around. $300 for a pair.
> Held Phantom II Gloves - RevZilla


LoL! Ironic & funny there too!
I never paid more than $90 for a pair of motorcycle gauntlets either!




…course, I wasn't road racing or riding pro motocross either!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

me neither chomps...but those held gloves are definitely a notch or two above in construction quality and you pay for it. in a slide your hand will be protected.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought the flylow gloves with the goat leather and 10k waterproofing. We will see. But I really like them and believe they will work well.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

So the fly low gloves are warm and very waterproof. The dyed leather stared coming off right away. Small little tear on one thumb but that may be from carrying my board, or just cheap goat leather. I will say I love the style of these gloves. Super low profile and easy to take on and off


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice to get back a review stickz.. Just saw this thread for my first glance, and can see that you already made your purchase. Have to admit, chomps is kind of funny with the handies bit. Anyways brah, to help..

I will throw out that my Marmot backcountry mitts and some older Burton models were legit gloves I've come across. Lost one of my Marmot's and chitz just not the same without in the burly brisk.

I know what you're saying about finding the right gloves/mittens. I personally think you have to be more conventional, and go with gloves totally geared for the PNW. Stick to legit co's.. Or go leather, and be prepared to switch at lunch.

Or, get lucky with a small co putting out high quality gear.. A lot of these big co's are getting to just be marketing powerhouses and have reaped like any company would do to try and get bigger looking at marginal profits as their gusto with the manufacturer who knows where in a far away land.

What I'm getting at is.. Some new small co's put out high quality gear, versus our Burton, DaKines, etc of today.

Burton gloves in the 90's were the bomb..


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

stickz said:


> So the fly low gloves are warm and very waterproof. The dyed leather stared coming off right away. Small little tear on one thumb but that may be from carrying my board, or just cheap goat leather. I will say I love the style of these gloves. Super low profile and easy to take on and off


were these the ones you bought? I was thinking of getting these as they were only $10 more than the fly low ridges.

FlyLow Gear Goat Ridge Glove | Backcountry.com


----------

